# More Wishlist Enhancements



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

1) You can setup a wishlist so that it matches a show if the show does _not_ contain a title keyword. Unfortunately, only keywords have that feature, other matching terms only permit positive matches. How about extending that to any matching item, just like keywords? For example, a wishlist could match if the show is not in a certain category, or doesn't have a certain actor, and so on.

2) Multiple items in each matching term should be permitted. We can already match on multiple keywords. How about multiple actors, directors, and categories?

3) Currently, title keywords match both series names and episode names. I want to be able to restrict Title Keywords to matching only the series, or only the episode name, but not both as it does now.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

My wishlists allow me to use a thumbs down to exclude a title keyword. Don't yours?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

59er said:


> My wishlists allow me to use a thumbs down to exclude a title keyword. Don't yours?


Yes, they do. Note I said "only keywords have that feature". Actor, Director, and Category do not.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> ... doesn't have a certain actor, and so on.../QUOTE]
> 
> Matching on a show that does NOT have a certain actor is virtually useless.
> 
> I dislike John Wayne so much that I'll watch ANYTHING that he is not in?????


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

jbernardis said:


> Matching on a show that does NOT have a certain actor is virtually useless.
> 
> I dislike John Wayne so much that I'll watch ANYTHING that he is not in?????


Stacking keywords and other search words is where NOT modifiers get useful.

Westerns
NOT John Wayne


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

jbernardis said:


> tivogurl said:
> 
> 
> > ... doesn't have a certain actor, and so on.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

turbobozz said:


> Stacking keywords and other search words is where NOT modifiers get useful.
> 
> Westerns
> NOT John Wayne


I hadn't thought about using it in combination - I guess there are some uses for it.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

I have been wishing for this for a long time.

One thing in particular is that it would be nice to search for multiple categories at once. For example, movies - I always want to know which movies are coming up, and I actually do a "Search By Title" about once a week, which takes quite a bit of time. It would be nice to have a Wishlist that shows several categories, but in my case, excluding Spanish-language movies, westerns, etc.

It would also be nice to be able to exclude certain channels from a search. I don't want to delete things from my Channel List willy-nilly, but if I'm looking at upcoming Law and Order shows, for example, I might not want to scroll through the hundred reruns airing on TNT. Similarly, when I'm searching through movies, I only want to see the ones on commercial-free channels.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I know I was the one who questioned the usefulness of this feature, but I actually have a wishlist that excludes an actress. I have a wishlist for keyword "Disney" that does NOT have actress "Melissa Disney". I just used the thumbs button to exclude her and it works as advertised.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

heidismiles said:


> I have been wishing for this for a long time.
> 
> One thing in particular is that it would be nice to search for multiple categories at once. For example, movies - I always want to know which movies are coming up, and I actually do a "Search By Title" about once a week, which takes quite a bit of time. It would be nice to have a Wishlist that shows several categories, but in my case, excluding Spanish-language movies, westerns, etc.


Agreed. My favorite title search (actually, virtually my only title search) is HD => Movies => No subcategory => 0. I do this at least once every two weeks to find every HD movie. Some finer control of the situation would be nice, including most especially excluding any program which has already been recorded, if I choose.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

jbernardis said:


> Matching on a show that does NOT have a certain actor is virtually useless.
> 
> I dislike John Wayne so much that I'll watch ANYTHING that he is not in?????


Well, not John Wayne. Now Richard Gere, on the other hand...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

tivogurl said:


> 1) You can setup a wishlist so that it matches a show if the show does _not_ contain a title keyword. Unfortunately, only keywords have that feature, other matching terms only permit positive matches. How about extending that to any matching item, just like keywords? For example, a wishlist could match if the show is not in a certain category, or doesn't have a certain actor, and so on.


Bumping this thread. I ran into a situation last night where I wish I was able to set a negative match for a wishlist category.

I set up a wishlist to see any fairly new movies, in HD, just as an aid to see if there were any I wanted to watch.

Keyword: (2008) (2009)
Category: HD: Movies

I'd have loved to be able to add
Category: -HD: Movies: Spanish

That probably would have shorted the displayed list by 1/5 or 1/6 by eliminated the duplicate Spanish language airing of the movies.

Sure, this isn't a big deal, but it would have been nice.


----------

